# Crappie nite fishin question?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Never fished for crappie at nite.Going out tonight and try it for a while.Planning on using a black light ,bobblers and minnows.Will this work ok for crappie at nite.Do you nite fish the same as day time.By stumps?And at what depth will they be at nite.I'm not much of a crappie fisherman,really just got after them this year.Thanks :G :G


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Use a lantern and fish near the shore. The lantern will attract baitfish. The'll feed tonight. Glenn


----------

